
Brit ISPs must now offer customers a minimum speed guarantee - vezycash
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3071919/brit-isps-must-now-offer-customers-a-minimum-broadband-speed-guarantee
======
vezycash
"If a customers' broadband speed drops below an ISPs' promised guarantee,
Ofcom's new code will give ISPs one month to improve performance before they
must allow customers to walk away without paying a penalty"

